

Scroogle: Google Anonymously - mahmud
http://scroogle.org/

======
machrider
Someone has to ask: How do we know we can trust Scroogle?

~~~
houseabsolute
They appear to dislike Google, shouldn't that be good enough for anyone?

~~~
mahmud
And they're a registered U.S. non-profit.

The paranoid still have FreeNet and Tor, btw. Failing that, you can always
roll out your own peer to peer anonymous google-based search engine, but good
luck securing it or keeping spammers away.

------
mahmud
Seems like a lot of people don't know about this nice service. It's my default
search engine in the Firefox search bar:

<http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm>

~~~
andrewcooke
ooo nice - thanks.

in the post above did you mean to link to this -
[http://jeffwinkler.net/2006/08/11/firefox-search-plugins-
scr...](http://jeffwinkler.net/2006/08/11/firefox-search-plugins-scroogle-
pythondocs-javablogs/)

i just used that page to add scroogle to firefox.

~~~
mahmud
Yes.

------
hyyypr
Sroogle is specially useful when googling via TOR. Otherwise google (and
others) block queries thinking you're a bot (or maybe not because of that...)
and ask to fill a captcha over and over again.

~~~
pyre
It's probably because there is so much traffic coming from the Tor exit node.
Google just sees it as a huge amount of traffic coming from a single source.

At work, once every month or two someone in the building must be doing
something that is really hitting Google because _every_ Google search will
require a Captcha for a couple of hours.

~~~
hyyypr
Now that you say it, it does happens once in a while at work for me too. And I
agree with you about the exit nodes, I should have thought of that :P .

Considering the amount of daily queries scroogle handles it would be
interesting to know how _they_ handle that issue.

~~~
pyre
It could be a manual exception. I doubt that Google has the time to track down
all Tor exit nodes or work ISP IPs and flag them as 'not spammers or bots.'

------
DanBlake
Is there any way to make the scroogle pages not so.... Ugly?

I much prefer the look and feel of normal google results but would obviously
prefer the scroogle version.

~~~
aw3c2
Try this as userstyle:

ul {margin:5px !important; padding:0px !important; width:600px !important;}

b {background-color:#fff !important;}

------
houseabsolute
I guess this is good for people who are worried about what Google collects
about them.

Personally I feel there's a bit of a moral issue in doing something that would
cause the system to break down if everyone did it. Also the page is uglier and
takes twice as long to load as google.com (longer perceptually, I'm just going
by what Safari's web inspector says).

~~~
klipt
The 'no cartoons' link leads to a cleaner search page:

<http://www.scroogle.org/scraper.html>

~~~
houseabsolute
Thanks, but I was referring to the srp, not the home page.

------
Hexstream
Such a service would be completely useless to me since I've "incriminated"
myself 100 times over already with Google (I suspect most people are in my
situation). Most likely won't make any difference if I start using such a
service now.

------
rudle
Beware: scroogle.com is not quite safe for work.

~~~
joubert
What do you mean?

------
mwerty
www.yauba.com

~~~
gnosis
Would be nice to have an SSL version, like scroogle's SSL search.

